# Take down of slipped Nissen fundoplication - can this be billed?



## hencked (Oct 28, 2010)

I have op where the Nissen fundoplication has slipped and the physician takes down the fundoplication and then does a redo fundoplication.  It is laparoscopic and code 43280.  Does any one know if I can actually bill for the take down portion or is it included?  Sometimes the takedown itself takes a lot of extra time and then other cases it does not.  So I just want to be sure it is something that is billable.  If billable I'm thinking of using unlisted or a 22 modifier.

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

